# Shimano cranks in FR1 frame



## GT8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Getting a FR1 frameset and will be fitting a Dura Ace 9000 chainset.

Will the bottom bracket below fit? 

Rotor PF46 EVO386 Steel Bottom Bracket | Chain Reaction Cycles 

And is that all I need to buy to fit the chainset?

Thanks in advance!

FR1 Frame Kit - Felt Bicycles


----------

